# Frauenquote - Eure Meinung



## CPU-GPU (1. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Frauenquote? Sinnvoll, oder Unfug?
Bezogen auf die Umsetzung, wie sie in Deutschland vollzogen werden soll, nicht die Grundidee im allgemeinen


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Ich vermisse :

[x] mir egal

Weil nur qualifizierte Menschen für die jeweilige Tätigkeit eingesetzt werden sollten, egal welchen Geschlechts ... was bei dieser Quote rauskommt sieht man im Bundestag!


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

Jede Quotenregelung ist sinnlos, weil deswegen besser qualifizierte den Kürzeren ziehen könnten.


----------



## Quicksylver (1. Februar 2011)

[X] gegen jegliche Quoten


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich vermisse :
> 
> [x] mir egal


Absichtlich weggelassen, weil "egal" keine wirkliche Meinung ist 
Also, bitte eine der beiden genannten wählen


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Jede Quotenregelung ist sinnlos, weil deswegen besser qualifizierte den Kürzeren ziehen könnten.



Ditto. 

Frag mich ehrlich, warum sich die Politik da schon wieder einmischt. 
Fehlt nur noch, dass sie irgendwann die Marke des Toiletenpapiers in der Toilete jeder Firma bestimmen. 

Eine generelle Frauenquote ist sowieso unsinnig, weil Frauen für manche Jobs gänzlich ungeeignet sind, so wie andere Jobs einfach nicht auf das männliche Geschlecht zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. Februar 2011)

[x]Sinnlos

Meiner Meinung nach ist die richtige Qualifikation wichtiger als eine bestimmte Quote.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Absichtlich weggelassen, weil "egal" keine wirkliche Meinung ist
> Also, bitte eine der beiden genannten wählen



*Rechtgeb*

Wir sind hier in Teutschland, nicht in der Schweiz. Also benehmt euch gefälligst wie normale Menschen


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Februar 2011)

Qualifikation > Quote
Es sollte klar sein das alle Menschen gleich behandelt werden sollten, ungeachtet ihres Geschlechts, Herkunft, etc.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. Februar 2011)

Hmm, und was sollen die Leute tun, die die pro und contra Argumente gleichermaßen gut finden und sich nicht entscheiden können?

Einen Würfel werfen wäre eine Möglichkeit, damit kommt man immerhin zu einer klaren Entscheidung (gerade Zahl=pro, ungerade Zahl=contra)

P.S.: Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn man logisch denkt, gibt es nur eine richtige Antwort und das ist meine.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Da ich logisch denken kann, ist meine Antwort im Prinzip nicht anders als deine, nur mit einem Beispiel unterlegt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

Nur dass bei deiner Antwort, das " mir egal" nicht wirklich passt.


----------



## Arthuriel (1. Februar 2011)

Und damit steht ConNerVos über Fadi auf der Logikskala.

Mir ist gerade folgender Gedanke durch den Kopf gegangen:

Kann es eventuell auch sein, dass die Frauenquote eine eher schädigende Wirkung im Bezug auf die Akzeptanz von Frauen in Berufen haben könnte, sodass es irgendwann heißt: "Die wird doch nur genommen, weil sie eine Frau ist."

Vielleicht ist das nur ein Argument auf Stammtischniveau, wobei ich selber noch überlege, in welche Kategorie man das einordnen kann, aber eventuell wird es ja als diskussionswürdig erachtet .


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Februar 2011)

1. Nein. 
2. Ja. 

Sobald es irgendwo durchsickert, dass eine Frau die Stelle nur wegen der Quote bekommen hat, kann es leicht zu Feindseligkeiten kommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nur dass bei deiner Antwort, das " mir egal" nicht wirklich passt.



Das war nur ein Hinweis! Abgestimmt hab ich mit "sinnlos".


----------



## Arthuriel (1. Februar 2011)

"Sinnlos" im Sinne von das eine Enthaltung bzw. Unentschossenheit sinnlos sei?

Nochmal zum Thema: Ich denke mal, dass es u.a. noch die Diskussion gibt zwischen der Quote des Geschlechteranteils (in Deutschland ist der ungefähr gleich bzw. es gibt einen kleinen Frauenüberschuss) und der Quote der Qualifikation.


P.S.:Bei Wikipedia steht ebenfalls einiges zur Frauenquote in Deutschland. Möglicherweise ist es hilfreich für die weitere Diskussion: Frauenquote ? Wikipedia


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

[X] gegen jegliche Quoten 

Entweder man kann es, oder nicht. Egal ob Frau, Mann, Behindert, Klein, Groß, Gelb, Weiß, Schwarz, Pink oder Grün. Als Chef interessiert mich das nicht die Bohne. Ich will denjenigen der den Job am Besten macht. Alles andere ist murks und verhindert die Chancengleichheit auf dem Markt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Und damit steht ConNerVos über Fadi auf der Logikskala.
> 
> Mir ist gerade folgender Gedanke durch den Kopf gegangen:
> 
> ...



Warum Stammtischniveau? 
Ist völlig korrekt. 

Ist genau wie mit den Anti-Diskriminierungsgesetzen, die verhindert dass man Leute offen auf Grund ihrer schlechten Deutschkenntnisse ablehnen darf. 

Kann alles nur zu Feindseeligkeiten im Volk und auf der Arbeit führen. 
Und Gleichberechtigung sieht dann wohl auch anders aus.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich vermisse :
> 
> [x] mir egal
> 
> Weil nur qualifizierte Menschen für die jeweilige Tätigkeit eingesetzt werden sollten, egal welchen Geschlechts ... was bei dieser Quote rauskommt sieht man im Bundestag!


/sing

Ich find Frauenquoten btw. diskreminierend. Warum soll ich einen Job nicht bekommen nur weil die Frauenquote noch nicht erfüllt ist, und ich eben ein qualifizierter Mann bin, die unqualifizierten Mitbewerberin aber eben eine Frau?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2011)

Interessantes Ergebnis bisher- Man sieht, dass hier überwiegend Männer sich rumtreiben.
Ich hab auch für sinnlos auch wegen der Chanchengleichheit gestimmt.


----------



## Dartwurst (1. Februar 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[X] gegen jegliche Quoten 
Goldrichtig!
Ich find Frauenquoten btw. diskreminierend. Warum soll ich einen Job nicht bekommen nur weil die 
Frauenquote noch nicht erfüllt ist, und ich eben ein qualifizierter Mann bin, die unqualifizierten 
Mitbewerberin aber eben eine Frau? 
Das kann niemand schöner ausdrücken


----------



## Kaktus (1. Februar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ist genau wie mit den Anti-Diskriminierungsgesetzen, die verhindert dass man Leute offen auf Grund ihrer schlechten Deutschkenntnisse ablehnen darf.



Auch so ein Blödsinn in Deutschland. Und das gibt es auch nur hier. Wenn sich jemand bei mir für den Verkauf bewirbt, aber kaum Deutsch kann, darf ich ihm nicht sagen: "Tut mir leid, aber wenn meine Kunden sie kaum verstehen, nutzen sie mir nichts". Lächerlicher Schwachsinn 

Und mir würden viele weitere Beispiele einfallen wo gutes Deutsch unabdingbar ist. Allerdings würde da auch viele deutsche Jugendliche durchfallen


----------



## theLamer (1. Februar 2011)

[X] Sinnlos - ganz einfach aus dem schon mehrfach angeführtem Grund, dass alleine die Qualifikation entscheiden sollte... Mit Quote wird das Bild erstens verzerrt und Anreiz für Frauen, sich durch Qualifikationssteigerung einen Qualitätsvorteil im vgl. zu Männern in entsprechenden Domänen zu erarbeiten stellt eine Quote mal gar nicht dar, ganz im Gegenteil. Ergo: Quote -> mehr schlechter qualifizierte Frauen bekommen die Jobs. 
Einzig und alleine innerhalb der Frauenschaft wäre noch eine gewisse Konkurrenz vorhanden. Trotzdem - je mehr Konkurrenz, desto mehr Selektion und desto besser sind letztendlich die Gkücklichen .


----------



## Zockkind (1. Februar 2011)

Was ist Frauenquote ?


----------



## Jan565 (1. Februar 2011)

[X] sinnlos

Es wird immer Berufsgruppen geben die mehr die Frauen oder mehr die Männer ausüben werden. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das viele Frauen lust auf Metalbauer, Staßenbauer oder Mechatroniker haben. Genauso auch anders herum in den Berufen wo Frauen viel stärker vertreten sind. 

Aber zu was das führt zeigt der Bundestag...


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Was ist Frauenquote ?



Was ist Wikipedia -> Frauenquote?!


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Februar 2011)

Klassischer Grünen-Ansatz:
Groß Gleichberechtigung rumposaunen und wie dieses erstrebenswerte Ziel erreichen wollen ?
Mit Diskriminierung.

Genau das ist der Grund, weshalb es so... lächerlich ist, wenn Leute aus einem von Moral geleiteten Bauchgefühl heraus die Grünen wählen.

Du kannst nicht Diskriminierung abschaffen, indem du selbst diskriminierst.

Offenlegung aller Gehälter ist mal ein denkwürdiger Ansatz.
Vater-Pausen noch attraktiver machen, damit das Argument "Schwangerschaft" in der Arbeitswelt nicht mehr alleinig bei Frauen gebunden ist sondern bald gleichermaßen für Männer gilt. Etc. - gravierende soziale Probleme wie die Ungleichbehandlung von Frauen in der Arbeitswelt erfordern mutige Ansätze, nicht so 'ne plakative Alibi-Kacke, wie sie von den Grünen immer lautstark kommt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Interessantes Ergebnis bisher- *Man sieht, dass hier überwiegend Männer sich rumtreiben.*
> Ich hab auch für sinnlos auch wegen der Chanchengleichheit gestimmt.



Denke nicht, dass es alleine daran liegt. 
Es soll ja auch rational denkende Frauen geben (auch wenn diese bisher in noch keiner öffentlichen Funktion gesichtet wurden*). 


*Zumindest im Bundestag kann man es definitiv ausschliessen


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

@ IronheadHaynes

Das wurde aber nicht nur von den Grünen propagiert … bleib fair.


----------



## Woohoo (1. Februar 2011)

Frauenquote im Bereich des Bergbaus oder bei Dachdeckern.  Oder demnächst eine Zwergenquote.
 Heil dir Gender-Ideologie!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ IronheadHaynes
> 
> Das wurde aber nicht nur von den Grünen propagiert … bleib fair.



Sind wir nicht mitlerweile schon alle grün? Manche sind eben grüner, als andere.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Weil nur qualifizierte Menschen für die jeweilige Tätigkeit eingesetzt werden sollten, egal welchen Geschlechts ... was bei dieser Quote rauskommt sieht man im Bundestag!



Exakt.

Man darf Leute nicht wegen des Geschlechts ablehnen, man darf sie aber auch nicht nur deswegen einstellen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Februar 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:


> Man darf Leute nicht wegen des Geschlechts ablehnen, man darf sie aber auch nicht nur deswegen einstellen.



Da es zwei Geschlechter gibt muss man doch eines deswegen ablehnen, wenn man das andere deswegen einstellt


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Nur die Begründung darfst du nicht aufs Geschlecht schieben!


----------



## Squatrat (1. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da es zwei Geschlechter gibt muss man doch eines deswegen ablehnen, wenn man das andere deswegen einstellt



Was jetzt? 

Ich habe doch gesagt das genau das nicht gut ist oder?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

Du erkennst die Ironie darin nicht … glaub ich.


----------



## Squatrat (1. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube auch.

Ich bin wohl wieder mal zu blöd. 

Bitte kennzeichnet Ironie fortan mit .


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Eine solche Quote ist und bleibt Blödsinn aus zwei Gründen:

1.) Es gibt viele Frauen, die nicht in bestimmten Berufen arbeiten wollen bzw. bestimmte Karrierestufen erreichen möchten. Meiner Mutter bspw. wurden immer wieder Oberarztstellen angeboten. Wollte sie wegen der Mehrarbeit aber nicht. Und da kenne ich wirklich viele Frauen, die so oder ähnlich denken.

2.) Die Frauen, die bestimmte Positionen aus eigener Kraft und durch harte Arbeit erreicht haben, laufen dann Gefahr, als "Quotenfrauen" abgestempelt zu werden, obwohl sie das überhaupt nicht verdient haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Frauenquote? Sinnvoll, oder Unfug?
> Bezogen auf die Umsetzung, wie sie in Deutschland vollzogen werden soll, nicht die Grundidee im allgemeinen



Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied zwischen der Umsetzung in Deutschland und der Grundidee:
Es ist ein bescheuertes Konzept zur Behandlung von Symptomen unter vollkommener Ignoranz gegenüber den Ursachen. In den 70ern hat man einen geringen Anteil von Frauen an den Abiturienten festgestellt (heute stellen sie -ganz ohne Quote- die Mehrheit), in den 80ern eine geringen Anteil unter den Studenten beklagt (dito), in den 90ern war die Quote unter den promovierenden gering (besser sich zunehmend) und heute jammert man rum, dass die Frauenquote unter den Spitzenkräften (d.h. älteren Personen, die i.d.R. in den 80ern studiert und spätestens in den 90ern promoviert haben) nicht dem Anteil von Frauen an der Gesamtbevölkerung entspricht.

Wie blind muss man eigentlich sein, um Effekte z.B. vergangener Bildungsteilnahme so grundlegend auszuschließen, dass man nicht einen Blick auf die Zahl der Frauenquote unter den Bewerbern wirft?
Ich war vor einigen Jahren in einer Berufungskomission für eine Professur wirhabenjasowenigProfessorinnenindenNaturwissenschaften. Wir hatten iirc. rund 35 Bewerbungen. Darunter zwei Frauen. Die eine hatte keinerlei Vorbildung, die zur Stelle passte (zugegeben: Was der Sieger schlussendlich macht, hat auch nichts mit der Ausschreibung zu tun), die andere war eine Mitarbeiterin aus dem eigenen Haus mit miserabler Publikationsleistung (dafür hatte sie zwar gute Gründe, aber um Küngelei zu verhindern, sind Hausberufungen sind nur dann möglich, wenn der interne Kandidat mit Abstand der beste für die Stelle ist).
Nun ratet mal, wieso diese Stelle nicht mit einer Frau besetzt wurde, obwohl es doch schon so wenige Koleginn* gab.
Garantiert weil Frauen bei der Auswahl unterdrückt wurden, weswegen dringend eine Quote eingeführt werden muss...


*genau eine, um genau zu sein. Die ist jetzt übrigens Leiterin des größten deutschen Instituts, das sich mit irgend etwas aus ihrem Fachgebiet -zum Großteil aber mit anderem- beschäftigt.





IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Klassischer Grünen-Ansatz:
> Groß Gleichberechtigung rumposaunen und wie dieses erstrebenswerte Ziel erreichen wollen ?
> Mit Diskriminierung.



Stell dein Gebashe bitte ein:

Die aktuelle Debatte wird von der CDU angeführt.

(genauer: Bislang hab ich noch von gar keinem anderen größere Zustimmung gehört. Zugegebenermaßen auch nicht drauf geachtet)

Die Grünen haben zwar (leider) einen feministischen Kader, aber der war in den letzten Jahren eher das fünfte Rad im Wagen, was parteiexterna angeht. (bezüglich parteieinterna: Da es keinerlei Qualifikation für politische Posten gibt, aber ohne Ende Klüngelei, könnten Quoten an der Stelle sogar ein Argument sein - und nicht nur für Geschlechter. Zugegebenermaßen sollte man sie an der Mitgliederstatistik festmachen, aber das verlangt erstmal das Eingeständniss, überhaupt nicht representativ für die Gesellschaft zu sein - womit sich demokratische Parteien naturgemäß schwer tun)


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich vermisse :
> 
> [x] mir egal
> 
> Weil nur qualifizierte Menschen für die jeweilige Tätigkeit eingesetzt werden sollten, egal welchen Geschlechts ... was bei dieser Quote rauskommt sieht man im Bundestag!



was den bundestag angeht stimme ich zu (habe nen haufen "issues" mit dem "verein" (zu groß, zu teuer....und nen haufen mehr))

aber egal ist es mir nicht.

ich bin gegen eine solche regelung, warum:

vernünftige unternehmer (kenne 2 mittelständische unternehmer in meinem ort) setzen jetzt schon personen ein die qualifiziert sind (geschlecht egal) und wenn diese quote es auch nur einer unqualifizierten person (frau in diesem falle halt) ermöglicht an einen job zu kommen für den sie sonst nicht genommen werden würde, dann muss ich sagen:

NEIN!

mfg LAX
ps: nix gegen frauen in führungspositionen (hätte da gerne mehr, weil sie - oft - bessere vorgesetzte abgeben!)


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Februar 2011)

Wer hat denn hier für sinnvoll gestimmt?
Waren das nur Trolle, oder sind manche zu feige ihre Meinung zu sagen?

Was ist eigentlich "Klüngelei"?


----------



## trible_d (2. Februar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse :
> 
> [x] mir egal
> 
> Weil nur qualifizierte Menschen für die jeweilige Tätigkeit eingesetzt werden sollten, egal welchen Geschlechts ... was bei dieser Quote rauskommt sieht man im Bundestag!



So ist es!!!


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich "Klüngelei"?


Klüngelei ist auch als Vetternwirtschaft oder schlicht als Bevorzugung von gewissen Leuten die einem irgendwie nahe stehen, was nicht gerade sehr demokratisch ist...

Sieht man ja in der Politik. Egal wie scheise Politiker XY ist, wenn man ihn im Bundestag haben will, setzt man ihn halt auf die Landesliste weit nach oben und damit ist er bei SPD, CDU/SCU und auch bei den Grünen 100% sicher gewählt. Sowas nenn ich Demokratie...


----------



## Bull56 (2. Februar 2011)

LOL

demnächst gibts dann auch noch eine Ausländerquote-wir möchten ja keine Nazis sein 

anstatt dafür zu sorgen das unqualifizierte menschen eingeholt werden um für "gleichberechtigung" zu sorgen sollte man eher qualifizierte leute einstellen.

man sollte mädchen auch schon in der schule beibringen das sie keinen vorteil im späteren leben haben und diese nicht fördern nur weil sie arme mädchen sind 


dieser gleichberechtigungsschwachsinn---


----------



## Biosman (2. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte ja jetzt stumpf sagen "Ey frauen sind auch nur Menschen" aber ehrlich mal, was das für ne Umfrage?^^

Jeder bekommt das was ihm zusteht... d.h jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied egal welches Geschlecht.


P.s. Frauen haben Biologisch gesehen die Größeren "Eier" als Männer^^


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (2. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es immer etwas verstörend, wenn bei Stellenangeboten steht, dass Frauen bei gleicher Qualifikation bevorzugt berücksichtig oder sogar bevorzugt eingestellt werden. Das ist nichts anderes als Diskriminierung der Männer. Wenn ich Chef wäre oder Personalverantwortlicher, dann wäre mir das Geschlecht völlig egal. Ich bin gegen Quoten und war es schon immer.

Gestern oder vorgestern in der Tagesschau wurde über eine Frauenquote berichtet, wobei alle Personen Frauen waren, da musste ich lachen. Da wurde über Benachteiligung der Frauen gesprochen, während der Bericht von einer Frau gesprochen wurde, es gab die Moderatorin, die Ministerinnen Schröder und von der Leyen, eine Unternehmerin, die gegen die Quote war, etc. Im ganzen Bericht war imho kein (kaum ein) Mann beteiligt oder zu sehen. Und das ist dann das unterdrückte und diskriminierte Geschlecht, das eine Quote braucht?  ECHTE Geschlechtergerechtigkeit OHNE Diskriminierung auch nur eines der beiden Geschlechter wäre gut, teilweise übertreibt man heute, man bevorzugt Frauen in manchen Situationen und das ist nicht (geschlechter)gerecht.


----------



## Arthuriel (2. Februar 2011)

Gibt es diese Problematik mit dem hohen Frauenanteil nicht auch unter den Lehrkräften an den Grundschulen, sodass die Kinder kein männliches Vorbild bzw. Gegenpart in der Schule haben?

Zumindest war das an meiner Grundschule damals so, dass der Frauenanteil relativ hoch war.

Eventuell liegt es daran, dass eher Frauen sich für solche Berufe interessieren oder dass dort Frauen gegenüber Männern bevorzugt werden.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Februar 2011)

ich denke die frauenquote macht keinen sinn,

da 1. für manche berufe männer eben doch besser geeignet sind...wobei ne maurerin ist bestimmt ziemlich sexy 

2. dann auch gleich für ausländer, linkshänder, und so weiter eine quote eingeführt werden könnte


----------



## Arthuriel (2. Februar 2011)

@pibels94: Fehlt nur noch die Quotenquote, damit eine bestimmte Anzahl an Quoten eingeführt wird.


----------



## pibels94 (2. Februar 2011)

@arthuriel: stimmt  die hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Eine Frauenquote ist Unsinn. Die Qualifikation ist wichtiger.
Frauen verdienen nur weniger für vergleichbare Arbeit als Männer. Daher will man wohl deswegen die Frauenquote, damit der Lohn gekürzt werden kann.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Problematik mit dem hohen Frauenanteil nicht auch unter den Lehrkräften an den Grundschulen, sodass die Kinder kein männliches Vorbild bzw. Gegenpart in der Schule haben?
> 
> Zumindest war das an meiner Grundschule damals so, dass der Frauenanteil relativ hoch war.



Ja, so ist das. Aber was will man machen? Wenn fast nur Frauen für das Grundschullehramt studieren bzw. sich nur Frauen auf ausgeschriebene Stellen bewerben, kann man die Stelle ja schlecht unbesetzt lassen, bis endlich mal ein Mann vorbeischaut. Außerdem haben wir in Deutschland ja ein Recht auf freie Berufswahl. Man kann also überhaupt niemandem vorschreiben, welchen Beruf er (oder sie ) ergreifen will. Und das finde ich auch ganz gut so.



> Eventuell liegt es daran, dass eher Frauen sich für solche Berufe interessieren oder dass dort Frauen gegenüber Männern bevorzugt werden.


Ersteres wird wohl der Fall sein. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß heutzutage jemand nur aufgrund des Geschlechts entscheidet, wenn ein anderer Kandidat von Persönlichkeit und Leistung her für die Stelle geeigneter wäre. Ausnahmslos jeder möchte die besten Leute anziehen. Da spielt das Geschlecht außer bei Behörden wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber der öffentliche Dienst hat in manchen Berufsfeldern eben eine verdammt große Rolle, und da bist du als man wirklich öfters benachteiligt, weil die "Quote" eben noch erfüllt werden muss, damit man gut dasteht und sagen kann wie offen man ist etc pp.

Bei uns an der Uni solls auch ne Professorin geben die eigentlich nur aufgrund ihres Geschlechts genommen wurde, und ganz ehrlich? Ich kann das absolut nachvollziehen. Die Frau ist sowas von unqualifiziert, das hab ich in 9 Semestern noch nicht erlebt, und da waren wirklich in der Lehre schlechte Profs dabei, aber die schlägt echt dem Fass den Boden aus..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Problematik mit dem hohen Frauenanteil nicht auch unter den Lehrkräften an den Grundschulen, sodass die Kinder kein männliches Vorbild bzw. Gegenpart in der Schule haben?
> 
> Zumindest war das an meiner Grundschule damals so, dass der Frauenanteil relativ hoch war.
> 
> Eventuell liegt es daran, dass eher Frauen sich für solche Berufe interessieren oder dass dort Frauen gegenüber Männern bevorzugt werden.



Grundschullehrer_, Kindergärtner_, Friseur - es gibt viele Berufe, in denen eine Geschlechterquote (Laien will ja immerhin eine 30% Grenze in beide Richtungen) einem Einstellungsstopp für Frauen gleichkommen dürfte. (besondere Probleme sehe ich im Bereich Prostitution und Pornographie  )


----------



## pibels94 (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (besondere Probleme sehe ich im Bereich Prostitution und Pornographie  )


 
you made my day


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2011)

hmm bei Porn wär ich mir da nicht so sicher, zumindest wenn man den ganzen 0815 scheis und nicht die Fickwood Produktionen betrachtet. 

Bei Prostitution hast du aber recht. Wenn ich da dran denk, das ja solche "Jobs" sogar schon von JobCentern angeboten wurden.... Puh das wird aber echt hart dann...


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (besondere Probleme sehe ich im Bereich Prostitution und Pornographie  )


Da es sich hier um Freiberufler handeln dürfte, gibt es in dem Sinne wohl keinen Arbeitgeber, dem man Quoten vorschreiben kann.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ersteres wird wohl der Fall sein. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß heutzutage jemand nur aufgrund des Geschlechts entscheidet, wenn ein anderer Kandidat von Persönlichkeit und Leistung her für die Stelle geeigneter wäre. Ausnahmslos jeder möchte die besten Leute anziehen. Da spielt das Geschlecht außer bei Behörden wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.



Wie viele männliche Sekretäre kennst du die in den vorzimmern der Industriekapitäne sitzen?
Wie viele Krankenpfleger gibts im Vergleich zu Krankenschwestern?
Altenpflege ist auch so eine Sache.
Kindergärten ebenfalls. Dort hast du als Mann praktisch kaum eine Chance.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (besondere Probleme sehe ich im Bereich Prostitution und Pornographie  )



Ich nicht, denn immerhin gibts einen großen Markt dort. Beide Geschlechter arbeiten da und verdienen ihr Geld damit oder weißt du nicht, dass es Schwulenpornos gibt. 
Männliche Prostituierte gibts ebenfalls in rauen Mengen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Da es sich hier um Freiberufler handeln dürfte, gibt es in dem Sinne wohl keinen Arbeitgeber, dem man Quoten vorschreiben kann.



Welche Prostituierte die an der Straße steht oder im Bordell arbeitet ist denn freiberuflich? 
Und ich rede nicht von den Zwangsprostituierten, das ist noch mal eine ganze andere Schiene.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele männliche Sekretäre kennst du die in den vorzimmern der Industriekapitäne sitzen?
> Wie viele Krankenpfleger gibts im Vergleich zu Krankenschwestern?
> Altenpflege ist auch so eine Sache.
> Kindergärten ebenfalls. Dort hast du als Mann praktisch kaum eine Chance.


Ich kenne nur zwei Altenpfleger persönlich, und das sind beides Männer. 
Aber Du hast recht, das sind eigenlicht typische Arbeitsfelder für Frauen. Nur, ist das schlimm?



> Welche Prostituierte die an der Straße steht oder im Bordell arbeitet ist denn freiberuflich?
> Und ich rede nicht von den Zwangsprostituierten, das ist noch mal eine ganze andere Schiene.


Alle. Offenbar bist Du mit dem Geschäftsmodell nicht so ganz vertraut. In Bordellen mieten sich die Frauen normalerweise ein und zahlen irgendwas zwischen €100 und €300 die Nacht für das Zimmer. Dafür müssen sie eben arbeiten und den Freiern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Sie könnten natürlich auch zuhause arbeiten oder Hausbesuche machen, aber sie müssen auf jeden Fall ein Gewerbe anmelden, sich selbst krankenversichern und sich um ihre Altersvorsorge alleine kümmern. Dafür haben sie keinen Arbeitgeber, der ihnen Ort, Art oder Zeit der Arbeit vorschreibt, aber auch keinen Anspruch auf bezahlten Urlaub oder Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall.
Sollten sie zu einem Zuhälter gehören, der ihnen Anweisungen gibt und den Großteil dessen, was sie erwirtschaften, einbehält, den Prostituierten dafür aber eine Art Taschengeld zahlt, wäre das wahrscheinlich eine Scheinselbständigkeit, nach der auch alle anderen Annehmlichkeiten des normalen Angestelltenverhältnisses zu gewähren wären (wie z.B. 26 bezahlte Urlaubstage im Jahr, Arbeitgeberbeteiligung bei KV, SV etc.).

Ist sowas eigentlich mal vor einem Arbeitsgericht ausgefochten worden? Wäre interessant.

Bei Zwangsprostitution befindet man sich wohl in der Regel im Bereich des Menschenhandels. Das sollte man als Straftat erstmal außen vor lassen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Kindergärten etc...ist Blödsinn...meine Frau Studiert Grundschulpädagogik und hat vorher eine Ausbildung zur staatlich anerkannter Erzieherin gemacht...und daher weiß ich das Männer als Kindergärtner etc sogar mehr verdienen als Frauen weil sie echt wenig vertreten sind und händeringend gesucht werden...jedenfalls in Berlin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Da es sich hier um Freiberufler handeln dürfte, gibt es in dem Sinne wohl keinen Arbeitgeber, dem man Quoten vorschreiben kann.



Nöp, zählen nicht zu den Freiberufen. Auf Selbstständigkeit würde ich auch mehrheitlich nicht tippen - entweder gar nicht angemeldet, oder angestellt. (oder scheinselbstständig...)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nicht, denn immerhin gibts einen großen Markt dort. Beide Geschlechter arbeiten da und verdienen ihr Geld damit oder weißt du nicht, dass es Schwulenpornos gibt.
> Männliche Prostituierte gibts ebenfalls in rauen Mengen.



Ich gebe zu: Meine Wahrnehmung wird nicht repräsentativ sein. Ich tendiere selektiv zum wegschalten/klicken/gucken/rennen . Aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es entsprechend der unterschiedlichen Kundenspektren spezialisierte Dienstleister gibt, die ihre Mitarbeiter(innen) fast ausschließlich aus einem Geschlecht rekrutieren.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nöp, zählen nicht zu den Freiberufen. Auf Selbstständigkeit würde ich auch mehrheitlich nicht tippen - entweder gar nicht angemeldet, oder angestellt. (oder scheinselbstständig...)


Ein Angestelltenverhältnis scheidet in aller Regel aus, da sie kein festes (Grund)Gehalt beziehen. Es bleibt als reguläre Möglichkeit nur die Selbständigkeit. Das Ganze ohne jede Anmeldung zu machen, dürfte rechtswidrig sein, sofern es über eine absolute Gelegenheitstätigkeit hinausgeht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur zwei Altenpfleger persönlich, und das sind beides Männer.
> Aber Du hast recht, das sind eigenlicht typische Arbeitsfelder für Frauen. Nur, ist das schlimm?



Nein das ist es nicht. Mir ging es nur darum dass es nicht nur Berufe gibt in denen es meist Männer gibt.
Genauso könnte die Bundeswehr U-Boote für Frauen öffnen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Alle. Offenbar bist Du mit dem Geschäftsmodell nicht so ganz vertraut.(/quote]
> 
> Ich bin seit 14 Jahren verheiratet. Daher weiß ich nichts viel über Prostitution.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit den Frauen die in Bordellen arbeiten?
Die arbeiten doch da nicht als Selbstständige Unternehmerinnen. Sie sind Teil des Bordells, also Arbeitskraft und bekommen einen Anteil des Geldes das sie einnehmen.
Anders siehts bei den Frauen auf der Straße auch nicht aus. Sie bezahlen das Zimmer, in den sie mit dem Freiern gehen. Aber das kann auch eine Art "Entgeld" sein, das sie zahlen müssen.

Aber offensichtlich hast du da mehr Erfahrung was Prostitution angeht als ich. 



> Ich gebe zu: Meine Wahrnehmung wird nicht repräsentativ sein. Ich tendiere selektiv zum wegschalten/klicken/gucken/rennen . Aber es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es entsprechend der unterschiedlichen Kundenspektren spezialisierte Dienstleister gibt, die ihre Mitarbeiter(innen) fast ausschließlich aus einem Geschlecht rekrutieren.



Ich kenne mit da auch nicht so aus da ich ja schon sehr lange verheiratet bin, aber gerade in der Pornosindustrie ist die Auswahl der "Mitarbeiter" wohl ein entscheidender Faktor, wichtiger als in jeder anderen Branche.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Februar 2011)

Es gibt halt einfach Jobs, die Männer tendenziell lieber machen als Frauen und umgekehrt. Da brauche ich nur bei mir in den Physik und Mathe LK zu gucken: Jungenanteil 75%. Ich schließe daraus, für diese sehr technischen Bereiche interessieren sich Frauen nicht so sehr. Dafür gibt es in unserem Jahrgang keinen Jungen, der Kunst schriftlich belegt, dafür aber 25 Mädchen.

In bestimmten Berufen eine Frauenquote zu erzwingen bringt doch nichts. Da wird dann am Ende eine Frau eingestellt, die weniger qualifiziert ist als der konkurierende männliche Bewerber, halt weil man noch eine Frau braucht.

Viel eher muss sich die Einstellung in der Gesellschaft ändern. Wenn eine Frau besser qualifiziert ist als ein Mann, wird sie eingestellt. Ist ein Mann besser qualifiziert, wird er eingestellt. Dann würde sich das schon einpendeln.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Das siehst du auch an Universitäten. In denen die Frauen inzwischen die Mehrheit der Studenten ausmachen. Trotzdem sind die Ingenieurfächer fest in der Hand männlicher Studenten.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den Frauen die in Bordellen arbeiten?
> Die arbeiten doch da nicht als Selbstständige Unternehmerinnen. Sie sind Teil des Bordells, also Arbeitskraft und bekommen einen Anteil des Geldes das sie einnehmen.



Doch. Sie sind tatsächlich selbständig. Sie arbeiten nämlich nicht im bzw. für oder auf Rechnung des Bordells, sondern mieten im Bordell sozusagen einen "Arbeitsplatz" an. Wenn ich mir ein Büro bei irgendeiner Immobilienfirma miete, arbeite ich da ja auch selbständig und weder für noch auf Rechnung der Immobilienfirma. Sie bekommen auch in der Regel keinen Anteil des von ihnen eingenommenen Geldes, sondern zahlen davon lediglich die Zimmermiete. Der Rest bleibt bei ihnen.



> Anders siehts bei den Frauen auf der Straße auch nicht aus. Sie bezahlen das Zimmer, in den sie mit dem Freiern gehen. Aber das kann auch eine Art "Entgeld" sein, das sie zahlen müssen.



Naja, sofern sie denn überhaupt in ein Zimmer gehen und es nicht im Auto des Freiers machen. Es kommt aber wohl auch vor, daß der Freier das Zimmer zahlt, wenn er ins Hotel will.


> Aber offensichtlich hast du da mehr Erfahrung was Prostitution angeht als ich.



Naja, in einem Bordell war ich bisher noch nicht. Bezahlt habe ich für Sex auch noch nie. Aber man trifft halt beim Ausgehen in Discos oder Kneipen schonmal Nutten, die einem dann natürlich sowas erzählen können.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Ich frag jetzt lieber nicht nach in welche Kneipen oder Clubs du gehst.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Ganz normale. Und Prostituierte gehen auch in ganz normale Kneipen und Clubs. Immerhin sind es ja auch ganz normale Menschen. Wieso sollten die ihre Freizeit also woanders verbringen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

Es keinesweg selten, dass Leute ihre Freizeit möglichst weit weg vom Arbeitsplatz verbringen. Da war es wohl naheliegend, dass auch auf Leute zu übertragen, die im Kneipen-&Amüsierviertel arbeiten 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das siehst du auch an Universitäten. In denen die Frauen inzwischen die Mehrheit der Studenten ausmachen. Trotzdem sind die Ingenieurfächer fest in der Hand männlicher Studenten.



Auch da geht die Quote steil nach oben. (Des-)Interessen sind schließlich nicht genetisch ans Y-Chromosom gekoppelt, sondern ein Produkt der Individualentwicklung und damit es anerzogenen klassischen Rollenbildes - oder eben des nicht anerzogenen Rollenbildes. Bio lag ja schon immer ein bißchen vor den anderen Naturwissenschaften, aber mitlerweile haben wir Studenntinnenquoten im Bereich von 50-70%. Mein Rekord war ein Kurs mit iirc 4,5 weiblichen Teilnehmern pro Mann.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch da geht die Quote steil nach oben. (Des-)Interessen sind schließlich nicht genetisch ans Y-Chromosom gekoppelt, sondern ein Produkt der Individualentwicklung und damit es anerzogenen klassischen Rollenbildes - oder eben des nicht anerzogenen Rollenbildes. Bio lag ja schon immer ein bißchen vor den anderen Naturwissenschaften, aber mitlerweile haben wir Studenntinnenquoten im Bereich von 50-70%.



Das Rollenbild wird auch von der Industrie und den Medien geprägt.
Meine Tochter wird jetzt 13 und ist Mädchen durch und durch obwohl weder ich noch meine Frau sie zu einer rosa liebenden, Klamotten süchtigen, Boy Group anbetenden Diva erzogen haben. 
Sie geht aufs Gymnasium und ist auch sehr gut in der Schule aber ich denke nicht dass aus ihr mal ein Aerodynamik Ingenieur wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Rekord war ein Kurs mit iirc *4,5 weiblichen Teilnehmern pro Mann*.



Interessanter Satz.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es keinesweg selten, dass Leute ihre Freizeit möglichst weit weg vom Arbeitsplatz verbringen. Da war es wohl naheliegend, dass auch auf Leute zu übertragen, die im Kneipen-&Amüsierviertel arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fehlen da bei einer Teilnehmerin die Beine oder einfach zuviel Kellogs gemampft.


----------



## Icejester (2. Februar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Tochter wird jetzt 13 und ist Mädchen durch und durch obwohl weder ich noch meine Frau sie zu einer rosa liebenden, Klamotten süchtigen, Boy Group anbetenden Diva erzogen haben.


Muß man ja auch nicht. Das kommt von ganz alleine. Ich bin bspw. ohne Vater aufgewachsen und seit frühester Kindheit totaler Autonarr. Meine Mutter hat mir das aber sicherlich nicht vermittelt. Solche Vorlieben sind schon genetisch veranlagt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

Ich denke nicht dass das genetisch bedingt ist. Ein Rosa Gen gibts ebenso wenig wie ein Auto Gen.
Das sind Beeinflussungen mal direkt mal indirekt.

Nicht mal ein Schreibgen gibts denn bei jedem Menschen sitzt das Schreibzentrum woanders im Gehirn weils noch sehr jung ist und deshalb noch nicht in den Genen verankert ist.


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. Februar 2011)

[x] Sinnlos  Man soll durch seine Leistungen an einen Job kommen und nicht durch eine Quote.


----------



## SuRReal (6. Februar 2011)

Schließe mich Flotter Geist an, exakt so isses


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Also wenn ich ein Chef wäre, wäre es mir völlig egal wer, woher oder sonst was, Hauptsache er/sie/es macht seinen Job gut.

Was ist das denn wieder für ein Szenario von diesen Gleichberechtigungsgutmenschen:"Die macht nen exzellenten Job, ist aber eine Frau, dann nehmen wir lieber den faulen Typen aus Abteiliung XY" 

-> Sinnlos


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2011)

Man braucht keine Frauenquote wie auch irgendeine andere Quote. Die Position für den Job soll man sich erarbeiten und nicht an irgendwas festmachen. Wer durch Leistung glänzt, dem sollte es auch honoriert werden egal welches Geschlecht


----------



## sfc (8. Februar 2011)

Als Gegner des Sozialismus bin ich natürlich gegen jede Quotenregelung. Egal ob es eine Frauen- oder Migrantenquote sein soll. Nur die Leistung zählt.


----------



## .Mac (9. Februar 2011)

Sinnlos, denn ich bin der Meinung, die Generation der Chefs die gegen Frauen in den oberen Etagen sind, stirbt die nächsten Jahrzehnte aus / geht in Rente. Und ich bin ziemlich zuversichtlich das die nächsten Generationen durchaus das Potential in der Frau "von heute" sieht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Februar 2011)

Jeder soll machen was ihm Spaß macht solange es im gesetzlichen Rahmen bleibt.

Das x hab ich vermisst.

[x] gegen Alles und Jeden


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung:

Quatsch. Einstellung sollte aufgrund von Qualifikationen erfolgen und nichts sonst. Nachher hieven Quoten Leute in den Job, die dafür nicht geeignet sind und keiner ist glücklich.


----------



## Wendigo (17. Februar 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Quatsch. Einstellung sollte aufgrund von Qualifikationen erfolgen und nichts sonst. Nachher hieven Quoten Leute in den Job, die dafür nicht geeignet sind und keiner ist glücklich.



Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## El Sativa (22. Februar 2011)

was ist mit der männerquote?
pädagogen im kindergarten haben da auch mal nachholbedarf.

für mich gesehen finde ich es ok, wenn eine gleichberechtigung stattfindet, aber wenn dann eine frau dem mann vorgezogen wird, wenn die qualifikation identisch sind, ist keine gleichberechtigung, sondern eine mehrberechtigung. das ist also falsch, zumal die chefs ja dann auch nicht mehr wissen, wie die mit ihrem testosteronüberschuss fertig werden sollen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (26. Februar 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Quatsch. Einstellung sollte aufgrund von Qualifikationen erfolgen und nichts sonst.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht!




boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Nachher hieven Quoten Leute in den Job, die dafür nicht geeignet sind und keiner ist glücklich.


Dazu bedarf es keiner Quoten. Es gibt genug Firmen, deren Führungspositionen von Knalltüten besetzt sind.

Anstelle von Quoten, sollte man lieber gegen Postengeschachere und Vetternwirtschaft vorgehen.


----------



## Memphys (6. März 2011)

[X] Sinnlos

Frauenquote ist wieder so ein feministischer Scheiß (Entschuldigung, aber Feministinnen haben wirklich zuviel freizeit. Musste eben sehen/lesen das die sich über LEGO aufregen(keine Frauen als Ärztze oder Professorinnen, blablabla blabla -.- )) der sich in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in der jeder auf möglichst hohe Effizienz aus ist von selbst regeln wird. wenn eine Frau den WILLEN hat KFZ-Mechatroniker zu werden schafft sie das. Wenn sie den WILLEN und GLÜCK dazu hat wird sie auch Topmanagerin.

@Vetternwirtschaft:
Ich finde sie sollte erhalten bleiben und nicht bekämpft werden, weil sie die Zukunft für Hauptschüler größtenteils verbauen würde. Weil mal ehrlich, wie oft kriegt der gemeine Hauptschüler seinen Platz über initiative Bewerbungen und wie oft über vorangegangene Praktika? (Sofern das Zeugnis nicht komplett 1er Schnitt hat, der gemeine Hauptschüler eben)


----------



## dr_breen (7. März 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> [X] Sinnlos



Ja, aber aus anderen Gründen.



> Frauenquote ist wieder so ein feministischer Scheiß (Entschuldigung, aber Feministinnen haben wirklich zuviel freizeit. Musste eben sehen/lesen das die sich über LEGO aufregen(keine Frauen als Ärztze oder Professorinnen, blablabla blabla -.- )) der sich in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in der jeder auf möglichst hohe Effizienz aus ist von selbst regeln wird. wenn eine Frau den WILLEN hat KFZ-Mechatroniker zu werden schafft sie das. Wenn sie den WILLEN und GLÜCK dazu hat wird sie auch Topmanagerin.



Ich bin zwar weder eine Frau noche ein Kfz-Mechatroniker, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Frauen, die sich diesen Beruf als Ziel gesetzt haben, es auf Grund von Vorurteilen schwerer haben als Männer.



> @Vetternwirtschaft:
> Ich finde sie sollte erhalten bleiben und nicht bekämpft werden, weil sie die Zukunft für Hauptschüler größtenteils verbauen würde. Weil mal ehrlich, wie oft kriegt der gemeine Hauptschüler seinen Platz über initiative Bewerbungen und wie oft über vorangegangene Praktika? (Sofern das Zeugnis nicht komplett 1er Schnitt hat, der gemeine Hauptschüler eben)


 

Hier geht es um Vetternwirtschaft im Sinne von "Papi kennt aus dem Jurastudium einen Personalchef, bei dem er noch einen Gefallen gut hat. Deshalb brauch ich mich nicht um einen Job zu kümmern.". Es geht nicht um die Zukunftschancen von Hauptschülern.


Zu deiner Aussage über die Chancen von "normalen" Hauptschülern:
Bevorzugung von schlechten Hauptschülern ist wieder so ein "Wir-sind-für-Soziale-Gerechtigkeit-aber-strengen-uns-nicht-an"-Scheiß (Entschuldigung, aber Hauptschüler haben wirklich zuviel freizeit. Musste eben sehen/lesen das die sich über schlechte Berufschancen aufregen (keine schlechten Hauptschüler als Kfz-Mechatroniker blablabla blabla -.- )) der sich in einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft in der jeder auf möglichst hohe Effizienz aus ist von selbst regeln wird. wenn eine Hauptschüler den WILLEN hat KFZ-Mechatroniker zu werden und gut in der Schule zu sein schafft er das. 

Ich hoffe du siehst, was für einen Unfug du geschrieben hast. 

Der Wille allein reicht eben nicht immer aus. Und gegen die Benachteiligig von Frauen sollte vor allem wegen des vergeudeten Potentials in der Wirtschaft etwas unternommen werden. Eine Frauenquote schafft die Ungleichbehandlung nicht ab.


----------



## Carmir (7. März 2011)

[x] Sinnvoll 
Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft 

Ne Quote a la min. 30% Frauen & min 30% Männer find ich ok, weil nicht diskriminierend; damals in der Schule aber haben mich Sachen wie Girl's Day und Studientage für Mädchen ziemlich angekotzt; sowas wollte ich dann vllt. auch machen, aber nein, falsches Geschlecht. Seither bin ich da empfindlich. 

@ Memphys über mir:
Geil, erst Effizienz gut finden und dann pro dumme-Schüler-sollen-vetternwirtschaften. 

@dr_breen
Wobei mit der Quote vielleicht die Einsicht käme "Wenn wir schon x% von denen im Führungsgremium haben müssen, dann sollen die auch gut sein" und dann mehr Wert auf die Ausbildung von Frauen für diese Berufe gelgt würde. Und das wäre imho schon ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## dr_breen (7. März 2011)

Carmir schrieb:


> @dr_breen
> Wobei mit der Quote vielleicht die Einsicht käme "Wenn wir schon x% von denen im Führungsgremium haben müssen, dann sollen die auch gut sein" und dann mehr Wert auf die Ausbildung von Frauen für diese Berufe gelgt würde. Und das wäre imho schon ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


 
Bei der Auswahl der Kandidaten bei gelten einer Quote (egal für was) gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:


Man nimmt den/die *Bestgeeignte/n*, weil man das bestmögliche Team haben möchte.
Man nimmt *irgendeinen Kandidaten*, weil der ja eh nur wegen der Quote dabei ist.
Man nimmt den *schlechtesten Kandidaten*, um Konkurrenz zu vermeiden und die Gruppe (Männer oder Frauen oder Einheimische usw.), der man angehört nicht zu schwächen.
Mein schlechtes Menschenbild diktiert mir, von den beiden letzten Möglichkeiten auszugehen. Dann macht eine Quote keinen Sinn für die Betroffenen Minderheiten und schädigt die Unternehmen, weil unqualifiziertes Personal eingestellt wird. Wenn 1. angewandt wird, ist alles im Lot (auch wenn mir lieber wäre, wenn keine Quote nötig wäre).


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. März 2011)

Carmir schrieb:


> [x] Sinnvoll
> Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft
> 
> Ne Quote a la *min. 30% Frauen & min 30% Männer find ich ok, weil nicht diskriminierend*; damals in der Schule aber haben mich Sachen wie Girl's Day und Studientage für Mädchen ziemlich angekotzt; sowas wollte ich dann vllt. auch machen, aber nein, falsches Geschlecht. Seither bin ich da empfindlich.


 
Interessanter Gedanke. Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine nicht-diskriminierende Quote gibt, aber man könnte sich eine Quotenregelung ausdenken, die möglichst wenig zusätzlich diskriminiert bzw. die möglichst gerecht ist. Also wenn schon Quote, dann für beide Geschlechter und in möglichst vielen Berufen. Eine strenge Frauenquote ausschließlich für "tolle Berufe" ist jedenfalls nicht gerecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

Eine nicht diskriminierende Quote müsste sich zumindest am Bewerbungsverhältniss orientieren, aber ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das nur Bürokratie und keinen nutzen bringt. (In einigen Berufen würde es Frauen gegenüber der heutigen Situation sogar benachteiligen, d.h. diejenige, die eine Quote fordern, würden so eine nicht unterstützen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Es mag ja richtig sein, dass Frauen die Mehrzahl der Studenten stellen, aber was studieren sie denn?
Etwa die Sachen, die sie in die Vorstände der Dax Konzerne bringen?
Nee, natürlich nicht, daher darf man sich auch nicht wundern, dass sie da kaum vertreten sind.
Wie viele Frauen studieren denn Informatik oder Maschinenbau?
Als ich mein Diplom gemacht hab, gab es nur eine einzige Frau in meiner Runde, nur eine einzige. 
Und die arbeitet heute bei EADS, aber nicht in einer Führungsposition, weil sie den Ehrgeiz dafür nie hatte, sie forscht und entwickelt lieber.

Meine Frau ist da ähnlich, sie interessiert sich nicht für die Führungselite in den Konzernspitzen, sie forscht lieber um wirklich was zu verändern.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Mai 2011)

Komisch nur das da nur von Vorständen, Führungspositionen und Politik geredet wird. 
Aber aufn Bau will keiner. Wir haben auf unserer Großbaustelle eine Frau. Die spachtelt den Trockenbau mit ihrem Mann. 

Ich bin für eine Frauenquote in Bauberufen. Z.B. Stahlbetonbauer, Schalungsbauer, Klempner und Elektriker. 
Ach ne, da machen sie sich ja dreckig. 

PS: Bin Elektriker und mache mich gern dreckig


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Die Quote soll ja nur in der Führungsetage Einzug halten. Du kannst den Frauen ja nicht vorschreiben, dass sie Elektriker oder Maurer lernen sollen.
Und wenn ein Mann Kindergärtner werden möchte, kann man das auch nicht ablehnen, nur weil es ein Mann ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Aber du kannst den Frauen vorschreiben, dass sie Führungsmitglied werden sollen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber du kannst den Frauen vorschreiben, dass sie Führungsmitglied werden sollen


 
Nein, aber man kann den Firmen vorschreiben, dass sie bei der Auswahl ihrer Führungsmitglieder eben auch darauf schauen sollen, dass sie die Frauen nicht ablehnen, nur weil es Frauen sind.
Denk daran, dass Frauen weniger verdienen als Männer, wenn sie den gleichen Job machen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Mai 2011)

Was für ein Unfug, was soll das den bringen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Das weiß ich nicht, Frauen denken nun mal anders, vielleicht hilft das ja, um z.B. irgendwelche ausufernden Praktiken zu verhindern.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Frauen haben meiner Meinung nach zumindest in der Politik nichts zu suchen. Die meisten Frauen bringen nur Verweichlichung mit 
Über die geringere schöpferische Geisteskraft der Frauen. Warum Frauen nicht zum Genie taugen « Arialds Netztagebuch – Es geht um Deutschland!


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass Frauen weniger verdienen als Männer, wenn sie den gleichen Job machen.


Dort wo nach Tarif (nennt man das bei euch so?) gezahlt wird, ist das rechtlich nicht möglich und dort wo das Gehalt ausgehandelt wird, müßten sie nur mit mehr Druck verhandeln, aber da sind Frauen zu wenig energisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Es geht ja nicht nur um Politik, sondern auch um die Wirtschaft.
Außerdem war die Rolle der Frau früher sehr klar gegliedert, wie sollten sie denn etwas erfinden oder erforschen, wenn man sie mit 14 schon verheiratet hat?
Zum Glück hat sich die Gesellschaft inzwischen verändert und die eingestampften Rollen abgelegt.
Jetzt müssen die Frauen nur noch von der Geisteswissenschaft in die technische Wissenschaft kommen.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dort wo nach Tarif (nennt man das bei euch so?) gezahlt wird, ist das rechtlich nicht möglich und dort wo das Gehalt ausgehandelt wird, müßten sie nur mit mehr Druck verhandeln, aber da sind Frauen zu wenig energisch.



Nun ja, dafür gibts aber Studien, die das Belegen.
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/article3255332/Frauen-verdienen-ein-Viertel-weniger-als-Maenner.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, aber man kann den Firmen vorschreiben, dass sie bei der Auswahl ihrer Führungsmitglieder eben auch darauf schauen sollen, dass sie die Frauen nicht ablehnen, nur weil es Frauen sind.



Das kannst du aber nicht mit einer Quote zur Zahl der eingestellten Frauen erreichen. Denn wen ich einstelle ist nun einmal nicht nur von mir abhängig, sondern auch ganz stark davon, wer sich überhaupt bewirbt.



> Denk daran, dass Frauen weniger verdienen als Männer, wenn sie den gleichen Job machen.



Da wirds noch schwerer, Vorschriften zu machen, denn das würde bedeuten, dass du alle tarifunabhängigen Beschäftigungen verbieten müsstest - oder den Frauen vorschreiben, dass sie knallharte Gehaltsverhandlungen führen müssen, auch wenn sie nicht wollen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Frauen haben meiner Meinung nach zumindest in der Politik nichts zu suchen. Die meisten Frauen bringen nur Verweichlichung mit


 
Äh - sag das mal Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Erste, der FDP-Mitglieder lobt, aber diese Frau kann sich eindeutig durchsetzen. Und an Merkel sind auch nur die Versprechen wachsweich. (was kein Lob ist - aber umgekehrt erklärt, warum unter ihrer Führung fast nur ArschkriecherInnen nach oben kommen)


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Mai 2011)

Netter Link, aber er entkräftet nicht meine Aussage. 

Das mit dem Niedriglohnbereich und der Teilzeitarbeit ist halt mal so, da Männer eher selten solche Berufe wählen und meistens die Frauen bei den Kindern zu Hause sind. 
Es kann aber auch nicht die Lösung sein, dass Kinder in Betreuungsstätten abgeschoben werden, da ein Kind auch seine Familie braucht. 

Zumindest ab und zu.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht mit einer Quote zur Zahl der eingestellten Frauen erreichen. Denn wen ich einstelle ist nun einmal nicht nur von mir abhängig, sondern auch ganz stark davon, wer sich überhaupt bewirbt.



In erster Linie sollte nach den Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten ausgewählt werden, aber leider, wie auch in der Politik, geht es nicht danach, was jemand kann, sondern wie lange er seinen Kopf im Hintern lässt. Rutscht du lange genug auf der Schleimspur entlang, kommst du automatisch nach oben und Leute, die wirklich Ahnung haben, werden abgesägt, bzw. übergangen.

In der Top Wirtschaft ist das ja nicht anders, auch dort entscheidet eher wen du alles kennst um den Job zu bekommen als dass du das auch kannst, was du da machen willst.
Aber mir geht es ja auch gar nicht darum, dass Frauen jetzt 20% der Dax Unternehmen leiten, es geht darum, dass man ihnen erst mal das gleiche bezahlt, wenn sie einen entsprechenden Job machen (was verdient ein weiblicher Leiharbeiter eigentlich? Die Leiharbeiter bekommen ja eh schon weniger als die Stammbelegung).
Meine Frau hatte auch schon mal eine Job, wo sie weniger für bekam, obwohl sie das gleiche gemacht hat wie die anderen.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - sag das mal Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Erste, der FDP-Mitglieder lobt, aber diese Frau kann sich eindeutig durchsetzen. Und an Merkel sind auch nur die Versprechen wachsweich. (was kein Lob ist - aber umgekehrt erklärt, warum unter ihrer Führung fast nur ArschkriecherInnen nach oben kommen)


 
zumindest Merkel fehlt es aber an schöpferischer Intelligenz. Viel mehr als alternativlose Banken- und Schuldenstaatenrettung hat sie bis her nicht geschafft


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> zumindest Merkel fehlt es aber an schöpferischer Intelligenz. Viel mehr als alternativlose Banken- und Schuldenstaatenrettung hat sie bis her nicht geschafft


 
Na ja, was hat denn Westerwelle so gerissen? 
Oder zu Guttenberg, oder Rainer Brüderle?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In erster Linie sollte nach den Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten ausgewählt werden, aber leider, wie auch in der Politik, geht es nicht danach, was jemand kann, sondern wie lange er seinen Kopf im Hintern lässt. Rutscht du lange genug auf der Schleimspur entlang, kommst du automatisch nach oben und Leute, die wirklich Ahnung haben, werden abgesägt, bzw. übergangen.
> 
> In der Top Wirtschaft ist das ja nicht anders, auch dort entscheidet eher wen du alles kennst um den Job zu bekommen als dass du das auch kannst, was du da machen willst.



Ist das jetzt ein Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage "das Bewerberspektrum spielt eine große Rolle" - oder nicht? 



> Aber mir geht es ja auch gar nicht darum, dass Frauen jetzt 20% der Dax Unternehmen leiten, es geht darum, dass man ihnen erst mal das gleiche bezahlt, wenn sie einen entsprechenden Job machen (was verdient ein weiblicher Leiharbeiter eigentlich? Die Leiharbeiter bekommen ja eh schon weniger als die Stammbelegung).



Wie gesagt: Wie willst du das vorschreiben? Ich sag ja nicht, dass in der heutigen Wirtschaft keine Benachteilung von Frauen stattfindet. Aber geschlechtsspezifiche Tarifregelungen sind nur zu gunsten von Frauen von üblich/möglich, privat ausgehandelte Verträge sind nicht Sache des Staates.



> Meine Frau hatte auch schon mal eine Job, wo sie weniger für bekam, obwohl sie das gleiche gemacht hat wie die anderen.


 
Was ist passiert, als das gleiche Gehalt wie ihre Kollegen gefordert hat?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, was hat denn Westerwelle so gerissen?
> Oder zu Guttenberg, oder Rainer Brüderle?


 
Wollte ich auch gerade sagen:
Was schöpferische Betätigung angeht, braucht sich die aktuelle CSU-Spitzenpolitikerin wohl nicht vor dem bis-vor-kurzem CSU-Spitzenpolitiker verstecken


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Ja, da mögt ihr Recht haben. Die meisten (fast alle) Politiker sind nur an ihren persönlichen Diäten, Privilegien, Bezügen und Pensionen interessiert. Ob es dem eigenen Land schadet interessiert da weniger, wenn diese Beträge "stimmen" 
Zum Glück gibt es ja immer mehr "Wutbürger", die leider die falschen Parteien wählen (Linke, Grüne) 

Männer hatten es früher auch nicht unbedingt einfach mit der Wissenschaft. Die Eltern wollten meistens, dass ihre Söhne einen anständigen Beruf erlernen. In anderen Fällen wurde Forschung durch die Kirche verhindert (z.B. Galileo)
Ich denke mal viele Frauen haben auch wenig Interesse etwas zu entwickeln oder zu erforschen. Heutzutage zählt bei ihnen mehr das Karriermachen (natürlich auch bei Männern nicht ganz anders). Aber wenn man eine Uni besucht, findet man im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich auch zum größten Teil nur Männer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Widerspruch zu meiner Aussage "das Bewerberspektrum spielt eine große Rolle" - oder nicht?



Wieso Widerspruch?
Ich denke eher, dass wir eigentlich der gleichen Meinung sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wie willst du das vorschreiben? Ich sag ja nicht, dass in der heutigen Wirtschaft keine Benachteilung von Frauen stattfindet. Aber geschlechtsspezifiche Tarifregelungen sind nur zu gunsten von Frauen von üblich/möglich, privat ausgehandelte Verträge sind nicht Sache des Staates.



Das ist so eine Sache, wie willst du eine möglichen Frauenquote regeln? Nach welchem Kriterium muss ausgesucht werden? Ist es also sinnvoll eine Frau in eine Führungsposition zu stecken, weil es die Quote vorschreibt, obwohl ein Mann für den Posten besser geeignet ist?
Wichtig finde ich doch, dass man eben nach den Fähigkeiten auswählt, doch wenn eben die Leute, die auswählen fast nur männlich sind, ist eben die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass die auch dann einen Mann nehmen, obwohl eine Frau in diesem Fall besser qualifiziert wäre (mit dem Hintergrund, weil sie vielleicht.. möglicherweise demnächst mal schwanger wird und dann nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.. bla bla bla).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist passiert, als das gleiche Gehalt wie ihre Kollegen gefordert hat?



Man hat mit dem "sie könnte ja schwanger werden" Spruch argumentiert, am Ende war sie dann zu Hause und hat sich was anderes gesucht.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich denke mal viele Frauen haben auch wenig Interesse etwas zu entwickeln oder zu erforschen. Heutzutage zählt bei ihnen mehr das Karriermachen (natürlich auch bei Männern nicht ganz anders). Aber wenn man eine Uni besucht, findet man im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich auch zum größten Teil nur Männer.



Ja, das ist klar, da musst du dir nur mal die Hörsäle der Unis angucken, bei den typischen Frauen-Studienfächern sind 90% Frauen zu finden, bei den wissenschaftlichen/technischen Fächern sind sie an einer Hand abzählbar. WAr bei mir damals nicht anders, die einzige Frau, die mit mir studiert hat, hat aber immerhin einen recht guten Job und muss sich nicht von Praktikum zu Praktikum schwingen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man hat mit dem "sie könnte ja schwanger werden" Spruch argumentiert, am Ende war sie dann zu Hause und hat sich was anderes gesucht.



Hoffentlich nicht, ohne vorher zu klagen...



> Ja, das ist klar, da musst du dir nur mal die Hörsäle der Unis angucken, bei den typischen Frauen-Studienfächern sind 90% Frauen zu finden, bei den wissenschaftlichen/technischen Fächern sind sie an einer Hand abzählbar.



Nicht wenn man sich die richtige Naturwissenschaft aussucht 

Aber allgemein sind die altmodischen Rollenbilder endlich am aufbrechen - ist aber eben ein Prozess, der nicht in Jahren, sondern in Generationen abläuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, ohne vorher zu klagen...



Selbst ihr Dad, der ja Jurist ist, hat davon nichts gesagt, er weiß wohl am Besten, wie das ablaufen wird, außerdem war es eh nur ein Nebenjob, also nicht so wichtig.
Wie das in der Forschung ist, weiß ich aber nicht, aber ich glaube eine Doktorstelle bringt soundsoviel Gehalt, egal ob Mann oder Frau.
Na ja, im Herbst fängt sie ihren neuen Job an.
(aber genug jetzt mit privatem Kram)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man sich die richtige Naturwissenschaft aussucht



Tja, kommt darauf an, welche Naturwissenschaft du als richtig definierst. Ich kenne jedenfalls nicht so viele Physikerinnen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber allgemein sind die altmodischen Rollenbilder endlich am aufbrechen - ist aber eben ein Prozess, der nicht in Jahren, sondern in Generationen abläuft.



Wie alles, egal ob es die Rolle der Frau oder den Friedensprozess in diversen Ländern angeht, sowas muss immer in Generationen gerechnet werden und nicht in Jahren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie das in der Forschung ist, weiß ich aber nicht, aber ich glaube eine Doktorstelle bringt soundsoviel Gehalt, egal ob Mann oder Frau.



Alle staatlichen Stellen sind pauschal ausgeschrieben (in der privaten Forschung könnte es Unterschiede geben - da zählt wieder Verhandlungsgeschick). Aber die Frauenquoten sind z.T. trotzdem mieß - wie soll man paritätisch einstellen, wenn auf eine Bewerberin 30 Bewerber kommen? Ist ja nicht so, als wären Frauen im Durchschnitt viiiieeeeel intelligenter und würden 29 von 30 Männern sowieso hinter sich lassen.



> Tja, kommt darauf an, welche Naturwissenschaft du als richtig definierst. Ich kenne jedenfalls nicht so viele Physikerinnen.



Dann ist das wohl die falsche 

Ich sags mal so: Ein Kurs, 28 Teilnehmer, davon 6 männlich. So müssen Naturwissenschaften aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wie alles, egal ob es die Rolle der Frau oder den Friedensprozess in diversen Ländern angeht, sowas muss immer in Generationen gerechnet werden und nicht in Jahren.


 
Macht die Politik und auch die Frauenbewegung aber leider nicht.
Vor 10 Jahren haben sie sich daran gestört, dass der Anteil von Frauen unter den Studienabgängern einzelner Fächer zu niedrig wäre - heute stören sie sich daran, dass es in den gleichen Fächern zu wenig Professorinnen gibt und führen dass ausschließlich auf Diskreminierung zurück


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle staatlichen Stellen sind pauschal ausgeschrieben (in der privaten Forschung könnte es Unterschiede geben - da zählt wieder Verhandlungsgeschick). Aber die Frauenquoten sind z.T. trotzdem mieß - wie soll man paritätisch einstellen, wenn auf eine Bewerberin 30 Bewerber kommen? Ist ja nicht so, als wären Frauen im Durchschnitt viiiieeeeel intelligenter und würden 29 von 30 Männern sowieso hinter sich lassen.



Das sag ich ja immer, was nützt die Frauenquote, wenn man dafür Männer ausschließen (muss), die eigentlich für den Job besser geeignet sind?
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass wenn du zwei Leute hast, die exakt gleich qualifiziert sind, wird eher der Mann als die Frau genommen (eigentlich wird dann immer der Mann genommen).
Die Frau muss nun mal 10-20% besser sein um ausgleichen zu können, dass ihre Fortpflanzungsorgane im Inneren des Körpers sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann ist das wohl die falsche
> 
> Ich sags mal so: Ein Kurs, 28 Teilnehmer, davon 6 männlich. So müssen Naturwissenschaften aussehen
> 
> ...



Ja, schön, aber trotzdem werden diese 6 Männer eher einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen als die 22 Frauen. 
Welche Fächer studieren Frauen denn?
In der Regel sind das Kultur-und Sprachwissenschaften. Dazu kommen dann medizinische Studienfächer, BWL, Jura und Sozialwissenschaften. In den naturwissenschaftlichen Studiengängen ist Biologie bei Frauen weit oben, abgeschlagen ist Physik, ganz unten Ingenieurswissenschaften. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Macht die Politik und auch die Frauenbewegung aber leider nicht.
> Vor 10 Jahren haben sie sich daran gestört, dass der Anteil von Frauen unter den Studienabgängern einzelner Fächer zu niedrig wäre - heute stören sie sich daran, dass es in den gleichen Fächern zu wenig Professorinnen gibt und führen dass ausschließlich auf Diskreminierung zurück



Viele Dinge sind eh hausgemacht. Schau dir doch mal England an. 
Da schickt man die Tochter zum Studium, damit sie einen Prinzen kennen lernt und Prinzessin wird. 
Bei uns ist das ja nicht viel anders. In erster Linie studieren Frauen, weil sie dabei ihren Lebenspartner finden (hab da jetzt keine Statistik zu, daher weiß ich nicht wie groß der Anteil da ist). Die Karriere ist dann zweitrangig, wenn das zutrifft. Am Ende wird die Welt dann wieder mit neuen Kostenfaktoren überschwemmt und der Ehrgeiz eine gut bezahlte Stelle zu bekommen, ist verflogen. Bei Männern eben nicht, dafür hat ja die Evolution gesorgt. Der Mann muss sich beweisen, er muss zeigen, dass seine Gene gut sind und dass er sie weiter geben will.
Die Mittel haben sich geändert, aber trotzdem geht es beim Menschen auch immer nur um die eine Sache, wie bei allen Lebewesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, schön, aber trotzdem werden diese 6 Männer eher einen gut bezahlten Job bekommen als die 22 Frauen.



Abwarten. Im aktuellen Mittelbau sehe ich da kein großes Ungleichgewicht mehr und "der TA" ist sowieso ein Kuriosum.



> Welche Fächer studieren Frauen denn?
> In der Regel sind das Kultur-und Sprachwissenschaften. Dazu kommen dann medizinische Studienfächer, BWL, Jura und Sozialwissenschaften. In den naturwissenschaftlichen Studiengängen ist Biologie bei Frauen weit oben, abgeschlagen ist Physik, ganz unten Ingenieurswissenschaften.



Drehs doch mal um: In Physik, Mathematik und Ingenieurswissenschaften sind immer noch vergleichsweise wenig Frauen zu finden. Im Rest nicht 



> In erster Linie studieren Frauen, weil sie dabei ihren Lebenspartner finden (hab da jetzt keine Statistik zu, daher weiß ich nicht wie groß der Anteil da ist). Die Karriere ist dann zweitrangig, wenn das zutrifft. Am Ende wird die Welt dann wieder mit neuen Kostenfaktoren überschwemmt und der Ehrgeiz eine gut bezahlte Stelle zu bekommen, ist verflogen. Bei Männern eben nicht, dafür hat ja die Evolution gesorgt. Der Mann muss sich beweisen, er muss zeigen, dass seine Gene gut sind und dass er sie weiter geben will.
> Die Mittel haben sich geändert, aber trotzdem geht es beim Menschen auch immer nur um die eine Sache, wie bei allen Lebewesen.


 
Das hat wenig mit Evolution zu tun. Es gibt kein "studier um einen Partner zu finden"-Gen. Es gibt eine etwas größere Sorgfalt bei der Partnerwahl (aber auch nicht sooo viel - das sich immer 8 Männer um eine Frau prügeln müssen, liegt daran, dass sie sich nur um das attraktivste Viertel bemühen und dann auch mindestens um zwei - nicht daran, dass Frauen im Schnitt so wählerisch wären) und natürlich kümmern sich Frauen das erste Jahr nach der Zeugung fast exklusiv ums Kind, aber auch hier ist die Erziehung nicht sehr stark Geschlechtsgebunden. Der Mann hat schließlich ein Interesse daran, dass seine Gene überlegen und es gibt zumindest bei anderen Primatenarten die Beobachtung, dass sich Weibchen mit mehreren Männchen paaren, damit die alle helfen müssen 
Nö. Die aktuelle Verteilung Lebensplanung/Karriere/Studium und vor allem auch die Fächer hängt direkt von der Erziehung (gerade auch durch die Gesellschaft) und dem vermittelten Rollenbild ab. Wer schon als Kind "Prinzesschen" war, der strebt halt eine Position als Thronfolger-Mutter an.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Mai 2011)

Oh JA wie du recht hast, grad bei uns in HD gibts recht viele Tussen, wo man wirklich weiß/sieht das die einfach nur 1-2 Semester da sind um Männer ab zu schleppen. Mich hat auch mal eine voll angebaggert, als Sie erfahren hat, das ich mit Physik ziemlich weiter durch bin Naja, bis zu dem Punkt zumindest, an dem ich meiner Freundin hi gesagt hab, da diese gekommen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Drehs doch mal um: In Physik, Mathematik und Ingenieurswissenschaften sind immer noch vergleichsweise wenig Frauen zu finden. Im Rest nicht



Ja, in Anwaltskanzleien arbeiten weibliche Anwälte, ist bei meinem Schwiegerdaddy auch so, jetzt rate aber mal, wie viele der Frauen dort eine Abteilung leiten? 
Ich kenne auch welche, die BWL studiert haben, die arbeiten aber nicht in einer Führungsposition in einem Weltkonzern, sondern haben während des Studiums ihren Ehemann kennen gelernt und kümmern sich nun um die zwei Kinder und schreiben nebenbei Bücher.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hat wenig mit Evolution zu tun. Es gibt kein "studier um einen Partner zu finden"-Gen.



Es gibt auch Rosa-Gen, trotzdem finden Mädchen in jungen (und auch später) Jahren rosa gut.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eine etwas größere Sorgfalt bei der Partnerwahl (aber auch nicht sooo viel - das sich immer 8 Männer um eine Frau prügeln müssen, liegt daran, dass sie sich nur um das attraktivste Viertel bemühen und dann auch mindestens um zwei - nicht daran, dass Frauen im Schnitt so wählerisch wären)



Die Frauen haben in der Regel die Wahl, denn sie müssen sich nicht bemühen, sie können sich jederzeit fortpflanzen. Männer können das nicht, daher sind die Männer immer darum bemüht einen Partner zu finden, wobei die Überlegung natürlich nicht sofort das Gründen einer Familie ist, sondern primär nur das Verteilen der Gene. 
Frauen finden den heißen Latino auch attraktiver, obwohl sie wissen, dass der Normalo eher besser geeignet ist für die Versorungen der Nachkommen. Aber der Latino hat eben die interessanteren Gene.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... und natürlich kümmern sich Frauen das erste Jahr nach der Zeugung fast exklusiv ums Kind, aber auch hier ist die Erziehung nicht sehr stark Geschlechtsgebunden.



Richtig, aber Frauen kümmern sich nun mal eher um die Kinder als Männer, auch wenn es natürlich Ausnahmen gibt, die sind aber eben nicht die Regel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Mann hat schließlich ein Interesse daran, dass seine Gene überlegen und es gibt zumindest bei anderen Primatenarten die Beobachtung, dass sich Weibchen mit mehreren Männchen paaren, damit die alle helfen müssen



Auch richtig, bei Schimpansen sehr beliebt. Das hat aber eher was damit zu tun, dass konkurierende Männchen nicht den Nachkommen eines anderen Männchen durchfüttern wollen (Weitergabe der Gene, bla bla bla). Treibt es das Weibchen aber mit allen Männchen (die Zau, die ), weiß das Männchen nicht, ob der Nachkomme seins ist oder nicht, also lässt er es am Leben und tötet es nicht (im Vergleich zu Löwen).
Menschen haben aber in der Regel nicht den Drang, die Nachkommen eines anderen zu töten. Daher muss das Weibchen nicht alle Typen in die Kiste ziehen, die sie antrifft.
Viel mehr würde es mich interessieren, wieso die Menschen ihre Kinder töten (also Mütter wie Väter)? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die aktuelle Verteilung Lebensplanung/Karriere/Studium und vor allem auch die Fächer hängt direkt von der Erziehung (gerade auch durch die Gesellschaft) und dem vermittelten Rollenbild ab. Wer schon als Kind "Prinzesschen" war, der strebt halt eine Position als Thronfolger-Mutter an.



Natürlich hängt die Erziehung daran, was auch sonst. Die Erziehung entscheidet über die Intelligenz, über das soziale Verhalten und auch darüber, was aus einem werden soll. Hocken die Eltern den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze und schütten sich dicht, hat man eine andere Einstellung zum Leben als jemand, der durch die Weitergabe vom Wissen seiner Eltern viel weiß.
Bildung ist nun mal das Schlüsselwort, das gilt überall, denn Wissen bedeutet auch einen Vorteil zu haben.
Frag mal die Leute auf der Straße, ob sie ein Lebewesen kennen, das opponierbare Daumen hat. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Oh JA wie du recht hast, grad bei uns in HD gibts recht viele Tussen, wo man wirklich weiß/sieht das die einfach nur 1-2 Semester da sind um Männer ab zu schleppen. Mich hat auch mal eine voll angebaggert, als Sie erfahren hat, das ich mit Physik ziemlich weiter durch bin Naja, bis zu dem Punkt zumindest, an dem ich meiner Freundin hi gesagt hab, da diese gekommen ist



Hast du sie trotzdem ins Gebüsch gezogen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, in Anwaltskanzleien arbeiten weibliche Anwälte, ist bei meinem Schwiegerdaddy auch so, jetzt rate aber mal, wie viele der Frauen dort eine Abteilung leiten?



Genauso viele, wie zeitgleich mit den derzeitigen Abteilungsleitern studiert und einen mindestens gleichguten Abschluss hingelegt haben?



> Ich kenne auch welche, die BWL studiert haben, die arbeiten aber nicht in einer Führungsposition in einem Weltkonzern, sondern haben während des Studiums ihren Ehemann kennen gelernt und kümmern sich nun um die zwei Kinder und schreiben nebenbei Bücher.



Klar. Es gibt auch welche, die "studieren" Ökotrophologie. 
Deswegen sag ich ja: Man darf sich nicht "Frauen" und "Personalzusammensetzung" angucken, sondern "BewerberInnen" und "Personalzusammensetzung". Trends zur Abkehr des traditionellen Rollenbildes werden noch Jahrzehnte zur Durchsetzung brauchen.



> Es gibt auch Rosa-Gen, trotzdem finden Mädchen in jungen (und auch später) Jahren rosa gut.



Nenn es "lachsfarben" und die Geschlechterspezifität ist weg. Geh in eine nicht westlich geprägte Kultur (wird langsam schwer) und sie ist weg,... -> reine Prägung, nichts biologisches.



> Die Frauen haben in der Regel die Wahl, denn sie müssen sich nicht bemühen, sie können sich jederzeit fortpflanzen.



Ohne Mann so ohne weiteres nicht und ohne bleibenden Mann nicht erfolgreich und, wie erwähnt, es gibt genug Frauen, die haben keine Wahl. Nur tendiert unsere Gesellschaft dazu, diese zu ignorieren, weil es nicht ins Klischee passt.



> Frauen finden den heißen Latino auch attraktiver, obwohl sie wissen, dass der Normalo eher besser geeignet ist für die Versorungen der Nachkommen. Aber der Latino hat eben die interessanteren Gene.



Möglich, aber auch nicht wahrscheinlicher, als beim "Normalo". Wen er auf seiner Seite hat, das sind Jugendträume von Ricky Martin - aber das hat wieder nichts mit geschlechtsspezifischer Biologie zu tun, sondern nur mit Prägung.



> Richtig, aber Frauen kümmern sich nun mal eher um die Kinder als Männer, auch wenn es natürlich Ausnahmen gibt, die sind aber eben nicht die Regel.



Hängt davon ab, wann und wo du guckst. Mit der Biologie sind fürsorgliche Väter problemlos vereinbar und Beispiele sind entsprechend zahlreich. Wo es Probleme gibt, das ist beim gesellschaftlichen Ideal des Karrieretypen - hab ich schon mal den Unterschied zwischen biologischen Mechanismens/Genen und gesellschaftlicher Prägung erwähnt?



> Viel mehr würde es mich interessieren, wieso die Menschen ihre Kinder töten (also Mütter wie Väter)?



Ich hab nur sehr, sehr zynische Antworten 



> Natürlich hängt die Erziehung daran, was auch sonst. Die Erziehung entscheidet über die Intelligenz, über das soziale Verhalten und auch darüber, was aus einem werden soll. Hocken die Eltern den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze und schütten sich dicht, hat man eine andere Einstellung zum Leben als jemand, der durch die Weitergabe vom Wissen seiner Eltern viel weiß.
> Bildung ist nun mal das Schlüsselwort, das gilt überall, denn Wissen bedeutet auch einen Vorteil zu haben.
> Frag mal die Leute auf der Straße, ob sie ein Lebewesen kennen, das opponierbare Daumen hat.



Frag unter Hochschulabsolventen nach einem Tier mit deren sechs 
Wissen korreliert zwar, weil intelligente, gebildete Menschen eher ein durchdachtes Weltbild haben und somit weniger anfällig für Tradition und offener für Veränderung sind - aber etablierte Rollenbilder werden auf allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft weitergegeben - oder nicht. Da ist jede Kindheit verschieden und wie gebildet das Endergebniss ist, hat kausal nichts damit zu tun. Man kann auch zu blöd für eine Ausbildung zur Physikerin sein (oder zu schlau   ) und in einen ""Männer""beruf gehen. Aber dazu muss man eben überhaupt erstmal mit dem Gedanken aufgewachsen sein, dass diese Einteilung fast durchgängig Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genauso viele, wie zeitgleich mit den derzeitigen Abteilungsleitern studiert und einen mindestens gleichguten Abschluss hingelegt haben?



Das Dilemma ist, dass die weiblichen Anwälte einfach nicht lange genug in einer Firma bleiben um dort aufsteigen zu können, ebenso wird kein weiblicher Anwalt als Führungspostion eingestellt, wenn dieser noch nie so eine Position besetzt hatte.
Hier ist einfach das Kinder kriegen kontraproduktiv.
Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, aber eben nur Ausnahmen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar. Es gibt auch welche, die "studieren" Ökotrophologie.
> Deswegen sag ich ja: Man darf sich nicht "Frauen" und "Personalzusammensetzung" angucken, sondern "BewerberInnen" und "Personalzusammensetzung". Trends zur Abkehr des traditionellen Rollenbildes werden noch Jahrzehnte zur Durchsetzung brauchen.



Das weiß ich, sag ich seit Jahren, wichtig sind die Qualifikationen und Leistungen, wer das letztendlich ist, spielt eine sekundäre Rolle. Das ganze kann man auch für für ethnische Gruppen ausweiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn es "lachsfarben" und die Geschlechterspezifität ist weg. Geh in eine nicht westlich geprägte Kultur (wird langsam schwer) und sie ist weg,... -> reine Prägung, nichts biologisches.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, auch in Afghanistan fanden Mädchen rosa Sachen gut, die man ihnen mitgebracht hatte. In Afrika kannst du das Phänomen auch beobachten. Dass das Prägung ist, ist irgendwo klar, aber wieso das auch dort ansetzt, wo man es nicht erwartet, ist sehr mysteriös. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Mann so ohne weiteres nicht und ohne bleibenden Mann nicht erfolgreich und, wie erwähnt, es gibt genug Frauen, die haben keine Wahl. Nur tendiert unsere Gesellschaft dazu, diese zu ignorieren, weil es nicht ins Klischee passt.



Doch, doch, schau dir mal die nachmittäglichen Sendungen an, da wird davon gesprochen, dass die Frauen schnell ein Kind bekommen wollen damit sie dann vom Staat leben können, denn der unterstützt sie ja. Außerdem kriegen sie ja Unterhalt für das Kind und wenn der Vater den Unterhalt nicht aufbringen kann, springt ebenfalls der Staat ein.
(dass das nicht Sinn der Sache ist, ist mir auch klar, aber das kommt eben vor, was natürlich mit der Bildung zu tun hat)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Möglich, aber auch nicht wahrscheinlicher, als beim "Normalo". Wen er auf seiner Seite hat, das sind Jugendträume von Ricky Martin - aber das hat wieder nichts mit geschlechtsspezifischer Biologie zu tun, sondern nur mit Prägung.



Dafür gibts Studien, die das in der Tat belegt haben, dass sich Frauen von den klassischen "Macho" Typ eher angezogen fühlen, also dem Mann mit den markanteren Zügen und für die Versorgung der Kinder eher den "weicheren" Typen bevorzugen. Die Gründe sind tiefsinnig. In der Regel bedeutet der markantere Typ bessere, stärkere Gene, also einer, der sich eher durchsetzen kann. Der weichere Typ garantiert den Zusammenhalt, er wird eher selten fremd gehen und die Nachkommen nicht im Stich lassen.
Deswegen sind auch Typen wie Beckham beliebt, einerseits markante Züge, andererseits ein Weichei für eine lange Beziehung. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, wann und wo du guckst. Mit der Biologie sind fürsorgliche Väter problemlos vereinbar und Beispiele sind entsprechend zahlreich. Wo es Probleme gibt, das ist beim gesellschaftlichen Ideal des Karrieretypen - hab ich schon mal den Unterschied zwischen biologischen Mechanismens/Genen und gesellschaftlicher Prägung erwähnt?



Die Biologie klammere ich hier ja aus, es geht allein darum, was gemacht wird. Frauen haben aber auch evolutionsbedingt Vorteile, denn sie reagieren eher auf hohe Töne, werden davon schneller wach. Männer reagieren eher auf tiefere Töne (was nachvollziehbar ist, Babys schreien in hoher Frequenz, unbekannte Angreifer verursachen eher tiefere Töne).
Ich kümmere mich auch um meinen Kostenfaktor, aber trotzdem ist dieser eher an die Mutter gebunden, was eben daran liegt, dass es die Stimme der Mutter genau kennt, besser als jede andere und Prägung fängt schon beim Fötus an.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wissen korreliert zwar, weil intelligente, gebildete Menschen eher ein durchdachtes Weltbild haben und somit weniger anfällig für Tradition und offener für Veränderung sind - aber etablierte Rollenbilder werden auf allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft weitergegeben - oder nicht. Da ist jede Kindheit verschieden und wie gebildet das Endergebniss ist, hat kausal nichts damit zu tun. Man kann auch zu blöd für eine Ausbildung zur Physikerin sein (oder zu schlau   ) und in einen ""Männer""beruf gehen. Aber dazu muss man eben überhaupt erstmal mit dem Gedanken aufgewachsen sein, dass diese Einteilung fast durchgängig Schwachsinn ist.



Bildung bietet aber nun mal die Möglichkeit, sind ein besserer Bild der Welt zu verschaffen und auch den Horizont an möglichen Partnern dadurch zu vergrößern. Dass Frauen eher selten in technische Berufe gehen, hat aber logischer Weise etwas damit zu tun, dass sie im Kindesalter damit keine Berührungen haben, trotzdem bedeutet das nicht, dass die Tochter eines Kfz Schraubers Mechaniker wird, nur weil der Vater das macht, sie versucht eine eigenen Persönlichkeit zu entwickeln und vielleicht genau deswegen etwas anderes machen.
(Wie viele weibliche Nachkommen von Ingenieuren kennst du, die ebenfalls Ingenieurswissenschaften als Beruf haben?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, doch, schau dir mal die nachmittäglichen Sendungen an,



Ich dachte, es hätte sich langsam bis zu jedem durchgesprochen, dass das vertrauenswürdigste auf diesen Sendeplatz (trotz allem) noch die Werbespots sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Dass vieles nur Show ist, ist klar, trotzdem gibt es eben solche Menschen, die genauso denken und handeln, wie dargestellt. Erschreckend für unsere Gesellschaft.


----------

